
How to Legally Own Another Person - electricwater
https://medium.com/incerto/how-to-legally-own-another-person-4145a1802bf6
======
todipa
Awesome article. So much to unpack.

"People whose survival depends on qualitative “job assessments” by someone of
higher rank in an organization cannot be trusted for critical decisions."

This is so true. People stop thinking critically and in my humble opinion,
this is the primary differentiator between a good employee and an average one.

